# Who is getting an MA?



## hman13 (Mar 15, 2009)

Doesnt matter what school you are going to, but who is accepted as an MA student and is attending film school next year?

What are you interested in studying the most?  What are your career goals?

I feel like MA students are a minority here, so itd be nice to see some come out of the woodwork and discuss.


----------



## d.a.l.f. (Mar 15, 2009)

Great to find our own little space in this huge artsy-fartsy complex of self-doubt and anxiety (where we can share our own self-doubt and anxiety).

My parents still can't believe I'm going into massive debt to get a Masters degree in watching movies. I tried to explain that it involves much more than that but I'm pretty sure they didn't listen after they proposed getting a bigger netflix subscription as an alternative.

Still waiting on a couple of schools to get back to me before making my final decision. I was lucky enough to get a very generous assistantship and stipend at a school I love but am aware I'm going to need the pedigree of one of the elite schools if I'm serious about this "Professor" thing.

Anyone heard back from the LA/NY schools yet? Or have any idea when they'll let MA candidates know what's up?


----------



## AshleyM (Mar 15, 2009)

Sounds like a typical clueless parental thing to say about getting the bigger Netflix subscription.  It's kind of funny in a sad way...  No offense meant...my parents might've said something similar about other topics they didn't (care to) understand (and probably have) as well.  Good luck with pursuing your goals and congrats on not letting them influence you.


----------



## hman13 (Mar 16, 2009)

Right, I also like to think of the degree as more than a glorified Netflix Subscription as Ashley said.  If its something you want to do, then do it, no matter what stigma or negative things parents/friends/anyone may think.  Is anyone who is getting an MA interested in directing or writing or other aspects of film that people normally get an MFA for on top of their film studies?


----------



## Meghan (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey fellow MA'ers! I applied to several programs. My undergrad was mostly production based. But I want a solid background in film studies. It fascinates me and I'm a nerd. So my ultimate goal is to have a doctorate in cinema studies and to do documentary film.

I was accepted to Hollins University and I believe requested to UT-Austin. But I haven't heard from anyone else yet.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm not an MA applicant, but did any of you guys apply to UC Santa Barbara?  I did my undergrad there in film studies and they have a relatively new MA program there.  They do film studies really well so I was just curious where they rank in terms of these other film studies schools, and if people were applying there.  Just curious


----------



## Portrainflesh (Mar 16, 2009)

I am not currently in an MA program, I just graduated with my Bachelors in film studies, and have applied to grad school for Fall of 09', though with each passing day I feel that I probably wont get in.

  I too am waiting to hear from NYU and UCLA, I saw on gradcafe yesterday, that someone was waitlisted for the MA program at NYU, but thats all I have seen so far. 

 Oh, tabbycat, I applied to UC Santa Barbara, to the PhD program, but I was rejected. I have heard from the few people I know that know film studies, that their school is excellent, but that they take very, very few applicants.


----------



## d.a.l.f. (Mar 16, 2009)

Called NYU today in regard to a decision time table for our program.

They said notifications should be sent out from March 15-April 1st, and that if we haven't head from them by April 15th we can call and ask.

I'm also wondering what UCLA has been up to, they were the first application I sent.

Where else have you guys applied?


----------

